# LGD puppy biting question



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

I have a new Akbash/Pyr puppie who is 4 1/2 months old. I am relatively new to goats, and definitely to the LGD's, and was told by the breeder to put the puppy in with the goats, and leave it alone. I have been pretty good about not paying her much attention, but she is very possessive over her food, so I have been feeding her outside the goat pen and she is doing much better. However, she and our wether, who is 6 months old, love to play. The puppy will lay on her back and chew on the goat's leg, and whatever else she can reach. I know this is normal puppy behavior, but I have been trying to tell her "no bite", but unfortunately, I am not there most of the day! Is it ok to let her do this, or how do I stop her from doing it? She does NOT do this to our doe, probably because she was rammed into the fence enough that she knows the doe means business. When one of the goats accidentally steps on her paw, she helps and snips at them too. I am getting ready to move them to a bigger pen, which may help that issue, but the biting I am at a loss. Any suggestions?


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

The biting is NOT good and she needs to learn that.Ours does her job just fine but still has a habit of "playing" with the goats and she's a year old.We don't alow her to chase or mouth the goats and she gets scolded as well as a kick in the bum if she doesn't listen.They will still be in that puppy stage untill they are 2 yrs old.Give her bones,toys,anything to keep her busy.Good luck...I know how frustrated you feel.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would leave the pup in with the more dominant Does...they are good teachers.... and not have the wether or the ones that will back down from the pup.....it will only turn out with a very bad outcome....  unless you can supervise the situation..... If the pup is biting ...playing or touching the goats.... you have to correct this ...the goats are off limits and must not be touched what so ever.... Also... another option is ...to lock up the pup... until you can supervise.... If you continue to allow the pup to nip and play with the goats ...it will only get worse.... Hope this helps... :hug:


----------

